# fave gear



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

*which steroid to people favour?*​
dianabol27614.67%stanozolol402.13%Primobolan orals50.27%Test prop1035.47%test enanthate45624.23%test cyp774.09%sustanon25313.44%deca1437.60%trenbolone22511.96%equipoise492.60%anadrol492.60%winstrol764.04%test suspension160.85%primo injection432.28%other, tell us?713.77%


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

Just out of interest, i wondered which steroid most people favour over others having experimented a bit!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

best results so far (limited use) is primo

but ive used testosterone heptylate and that was awesome


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

also cant fault Oral turanabol, thats very high up there


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

I would just say test and not any particular ester of it, lol so there's no option for me


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Heptylate

Androdyle(sp)

Parabolan(pre 1995 stuff)

As for a stack just combine the first and third and well the results would speak for themselves


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

all short esters....oh, primo yeh


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Cyp and EQ

But I never tried primo.

My little hands are itching for that to try.

But HGH is my favorite non steroid drug.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Test is best!

However, I haven't tried tren yet. I suspect the real answer would be "a stack of a few of them" though!


----------



## Davey21 (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm an Iranian enathate fan.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I put other as I like all of them and it depends on what my goals are... in general though test...


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

PARABOLAN,THE NUMBER ONE.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I have only used Anavar and I rate that a lot!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Iranian test, lovely stuff gime, gime, gime.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

has to be TNT for me i agree with most of what others say but i most definatly made the best gains when on TNT


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Prop and Tren, hard vascular and pumped yeah!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

mmm i like sust love the instant next day hit.....well sex drive hit!


----------



## Stompy (Jan 8, 2005)

i havent tryed many but the best stuff ive tryed is problie that horse deca i had,

not forgoton anadrol i like them.


----------



## Stv_BABES (May 1, 2004)

WHAT EVER HAPPEND 2 PHILLIPEBROWNE?? AND MIAMI??

they wer kool guys


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Never done a cycle , but must say I have a weird facination with the science behind D-bol,


----------



## p0d007 (Oct 11, 2004)

hven't bee around that much but loved the sustanon results.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

for me it 'was" tren, test prop & d-bol


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

miotolan! theni love the pre workout strong androgens,sublingual suspension and parabolan!


----------



## chris31 (Jan 21, 2005)

Iranian test for me.....does anyone know if theramex still make test heptylate, always hear the longer term bb's talking about it and how good it is.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

annabol only one that ever worked for me


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

pink d bol from thailand i think


----------



## Syn (Feb 16, 2005)

Tren and Test allk the way... Tryed Deca+test two times and looked like a balloon and lost almost everything after pct. Tryed test alone and it didn't do anything special and I lost almost all gains. Tryed TNT (Tren+Test) and brother, besides the sleepless nights it was a dream. Gained 10Kg and lost 3Kg when it was over  )


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Test and tren. Any type not fussed. Long or short acting just cant beat them.

Also Halotestin (the original Stenox) from Mexico...Awesome pre contest hardener. The hit was instant, made me feel like I could take on the World, and my physique felt like rock. Also got NO bloat at all with this and no sides, unlike every other oral that makes me bloat and kills my appetite, even bloody anavar!!

GH is fave non-steroidal med. Feel it in 2 days. Makes me full, vascular and feel pumped all the time. Fat loss, not quite so sure but big and full..Oh yeah baby!!

James


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

tri test and tri tren for me.


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

Only just started on sus but im lovin it, massive strength gains, put on 6kg in 4 weeks. Plus I am constantly horny!


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

i like sust and enth.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Viro-prop


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Tren enanthate

Strengh gains were beyond belief. I was jumping 10kg each week on that stuff with my big lifts...........................


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Without a doubt mines gotta be Hormone Solution Oxytest.

Strength, size and power! 

I know a lot of people will agree with me on that.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

turanabol for oral, and cyp/tren for oils...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I agree with Paul

Got some awesome gains on OxyTest.

I also have used their Methyl Trienolone (with the Oxytest)

The workouts I had were so exhausting that I'd come home and sleep for ages.

Definately allowed me to push myself harder.


----------



## leanman (May 29, 2003)

Brands aside, i love correctly dosed EQ

Always puzzles me when people say they got nothing at all from it


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

Agree with leanman i liked my experiance with apex EQ felt pumped all day and endurance was skyhigh!!


----------



## leanman (May 29, 2003)

The endurance enhancing properties is what i loved about it so much, won many a tennis match due to this...But don't tell anyone as it could be considered an unfair 'advantage'


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

Tennis lol,Are you sure mate its not golf??


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

UK Muscle said:


> Without a doubt mines gotta be Hormone Solution Oxytest.
> 
> Strength, size and power!
> 
> I know a lot of people will agree with me on that.


Agree 100%


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

oxytest ive used and agree with the other guys good stuff,Will defo use again!!

Anyone tried the cheque drops? with mt1


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Turanabol all the way!!!


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

What doses for a guy weighing 220lb's should i take am thinking about 50-60mg??


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Dosage of what mate?


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

t-bol!


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

50mg - 100mg ED would be fine.

You probably wont see a great deal in gains from a T-Bol only cycle tho mate, especially if you have been running Oxy and Tren!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

tbol is for lean mass more than bulking..I find results similar to winny but better....strength increase is good tho'


----------



## arian40 (Jun 17, 2007)

but dbol allways had a place in my heart.. for strenth...

hey robsta  you allways come on here after 1  i bet u work at a night club or something


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Lorry driver mate, work nights..

Used to work club doors for 9 years, can't get a licence now


----------



## arian40 (Jun 17, 2007)

i could sort you out with a SIA card  for some reason, what i eat on my diets i get soo much energy i just dont feel tired. :/ i go bed like 5 am, some times, 6 :/ a bit worried about this dou... but it should be the time changing too.. in UK from medittrainian side.. um,,


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

Stv_BABES said:


> WHAT EVER HAPPEND 2 PHILLIPEBROWNE?? AND MIAMI??
> 
> they wer kool guys


Right here.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

UK Muscle said:


> Without a doubt mines gotta be Hormone Solution Oxytest.
> 
> Strength, size and power!
> 
> I know a lot of people will agree with me on that.


What other name can I find info on this? Strength, power and size are my 3 favourite words!!!


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

Agree oxytest great gear,Blue-heart dbol's,Masteron,Proviron,test-cyp and enanthate cidoteston and icn's and iranian's and germanremedies lots more also!!


----------



## roidrage (Jul 10, 2007)

seems the favourites are the good old popular ones, most people are experimenting now i think and finding other things better


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

fav gear, i think its hard just to name one, i would have to say any test, prop, enanth or sus, also tren, but also oxytest thats easily up there with anything about.


----------



## niknaknok (Jun 10, 2007)

gotta be iranian test the gains were shockin it did what i wanted and more but has to be iranian


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

love my anavar


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

fave gear......"Five-O's special brews" 

can't beat it.


----------



## astro_warp (Sep 25, 2005)

Currently using Anavar and very impressed. I have veins in places I didnt know existed and amazing pumps...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Five-O said:


> fave gear......"Five-O's special brews"
> 
> can't beat it.


Feeling you on that, although I do think RS2007 brand is better


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

has to be anomass and oxy, made quality gains without water bloat


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

im supprised sustanon was beat by enanthate, sus is an old one but a good one ;-)

i think i actually prefer sustanon so a swing for me as i used enan all the time before but i hold less bloat and more quality gains from the mixed ester

sus is an all rounder imo


----------



## MrBigorexia (Jul 15, 2006)

Absolutely nothing feels better than Test (any kind) and Tren. I get crazy pumps, my strength shoots up, I feel great in myself, workouts are more productive and veins pop up everywhere. Shame my hair and prostate don't like tren!


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

i really like test enanthate alongside anything especially that irani one would love 2 try it alongside halotestin!


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

bassline boy said:


> this is what ive always said mate i love the stuff and will be running 750 a week very soon:cool:


 Your not getting as much test in that 250mg though thats why i'd agree you hold less water with sustanon sus is a good steroid but dont like the pain and sus flu lmao.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

how come cyp is doing so poorly?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Iranian Test E


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

bassline boy said:


> this is what ive always said mate i love the stuff and will be running 750 a week very soon:cool:


what pct/ancils you do withat dude


----------



## shaney77777 (Nov 10, 2007)

sustone 250! that **** is awesome. noting better out there imo:mad:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

If there was one steroid that i could only use in the future thhen I'd go for sust, but tbh any test is good for me, also like tbol as an oral


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

MrBigorexia said:


> Absolutely nothing feels better than Test (any kind) and Tren. I get crazy pumps, my strength shoots up, I feel great in myself, workouts are more productive and veins pop up everywhere. Shame my hair and prostate don't like tren!


agree


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

so does your hair only fall off at the sides rob.lol you still got that lovely mohawk


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

fav gear , is good old winny ,

when i ran it with test enth , found it really good ,

give me the hardness n the lean look i wanted !


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

gym rat said:


> so does your hair only fall off at the sides rob.lol you still got that lovely mohawk


fall off at the sides????wtf!!! it doesn't fookin grow at the sides anymore...:confused:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> fall off at the sides????wtf!!! it doesn't fookin grow at the sides anymore...:confused:


pmsl


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 2, 2008)

has to be Testosterone Depot Galenika or Omnadren 250


----------



## Andy1972 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tren and test for me


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

big pete said:


> best results so far (limited use) is primo
> 
> but ive used testosterone heptylate and that was awesome


Im on a mission to dispell the myth testosterone heptylate is some unique ester it is IDENTICAL to enanthate its just the french name for the ester. same chemical compound same cas number molecular weight seme thing. If you need proof check my previous post.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/30685-heptylate-enanthate.html


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

whats in Oxytest? I havent come across that one yet.


----------



## intim8ed (Oct 31, 2006)

Sust covers all the bases for me.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

GUESS?!


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

i wanna run TREN.

know of a guy who was 25% bodyfat, got ripped to 10% and put on a sh1t load of LBM.

WOW!

the difference in this 1 cycle in 10 weeks was just bloody amazing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

drhighintensity said:


> i wanna run TREN.
> 
> know of a guy who was 25% bodyfat, got ripped to 10% and put on a sh1t load of LBM.
> 
> ...


 Why are you not banned yet:confused1:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

heptylate and parabolan


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

juct checked the poll options, winny and stanzonol are the same thing


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes peahead must agree i like Trenbalone hexahydrobenzylcarbonate myself


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

drhighintensity said:


> i wanna run TREN.
> 
> know of a guy who was 25% bodyfat, got ripped to 10% and put on a sh1t load of LBM.
> 
> ...


*where you getting your info from mate* :lol:

quote=drhighintensity for research purpose check out

1. pubmed

2. elitefitness

3.mick harts guides

4. do a lot of research into the steroids you will use

5. do research into combating side effect

6. do a lot of research into pct

7. buy anabolics 2007, if 2008 isnt already out?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sus with Deca for me however I have no comparision as I have only ever done 2 cycles of the same thing. I'm starting Test 400 so will see how that goes.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

drhighintensity said:


> i wanna run TREN.
> 
> know of a guy who was 25% bodyfat, got ripped to 10% and put on a sh1t load of LBM.
> 
> ...


he was on more than test tren to achive this, tren helps with fatloss but thats extream


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

drhighintensity said:


> i wanna run TREN.
> 
> know of a guy who was 25% bodyfat, got ripped to 10% and put on a sh1t load of LBM.
> 
> ...


if you truly believe this then you are an idiot..


----------



## muscle head (May 19, 2008)

Well you know what they say ' If it works! use it!!!'

I love anything by Apex or British Dragon.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> if you truly believe this then you are an idiot..


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

so far I must say favourite gear is : Dbol

favourite mass stack : Dbol+Drol ofc ontop of a base of test/eq

Altho I have never tried higher dosages of test than 600mg EW and I dont feel test very much, I will try abit higher with sust in 6-7 weeks and c what happens.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

redman said:


> whats in Oxytest? I havent come across that one yet.


a 3 way mix of test prop, test suspension and oxymethalone.


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

test enth all the way for me, never got much from dianabol but love the test.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> Agree 100%


What I wanna know is whos the girl in your avatar?:laugh:


----------



## gymfreak182 (Jul 3, 2008)

nike air, but i'm swaying towards gola " the legend of souls"


----------



## Gemz_man (Jul 24, 2008)

Test prop :blush:


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

pea head said:


> *heptylate* and parabolan


Knowing that Heptylate is the same esther as Enanthate, what makes the gains better?

Asking because it's not the first time iv'e heard this.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

NeilpWest said:


> how come cyp is doing so poorly?


Good question.

I like Cypionate.


----------



## guinho (Dec 22, 2006)

trenbolone acetate here


----------



## bigmac (Aug 12, 2008)

viromone, i was using 300mg per week and about 20mg d boll per day. stinging **** but massive strength and solid weight gains


----------



## magick69 (Sep 2, 2007)

i care about my hair so turinabol, anavar and deca


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

the old and good real parabolan from france, and now hgh I am over 40.

falcou


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

Any test Any time. Dbol gets me on the flu stylee don't like the feeling at all but gets better after a couple of weeks, not worth it for me..T E S T.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

magick69 said:


> i care about my hair so turinabol, anavar and deca


ive ran GOOD doses of test mast winny dbol tren and provion and not lost a hair


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello mate could you tell me mg for the tablet form of parabolan would you take?


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

Big Scouse said:


> Hello mate could you tell me mg for the tablet form of parabolan would you take?


mate:

A - Parabolan is no longer in production.

B- Parabolan WAS an injectable.... :whistling:


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

test, all day long!


----------



## scousedaz (Oct 6, 2008)

has to be ganabol not sure if this is still out there but that with sus and dec back 5yrs a go was my fave but that was the only 1 i tryed


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

TREN IS GOD!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

gone off skunk...tried some crack...got me into trouble so i stick with heroin now...that way i stay lean and dont have to eat due to not remembering or even being conscious...so i guess thats my stack...sorry have to go rent my harris out to pay for my next bag!!!


----------



## CBennett (Nov 13, 2007)

Im going for Sust and its the steriod what ive got the best results from. Ive been off course for almost the full year cutting but decided to bulk up but this time round im trying Enanthate as ive heard its as good as Sust but without the pain so lets see how it reacts to the body


----------



## A7X (Oct 22, 2008)

winstrol hands down for me..


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Tren Eth for me


----------



## THEMEAT (Oct 22, 2008)

Mines got to be EQ definately 100%..........................Only joking!! lol No, mines got to be any long ester test and deca


----------



## bil3777 (Oct 14, 2008)

test. apex t350. using now and rate it.....alot!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bil3777 said:


> test. apex t350. using now and rate it.....alot!!!


thats good but they have stopped producing oils now so it will be your last lot..


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

ive put d/bol. but the best cycle was test prop and d/bol. but i reckon if you add tren a in with that it would be better


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Sust is my fav weapon of choice.. Last few weeks of a show make masteron, tren and prop a real contender though.

Off season tren just turned me into a sweaty mess LOL


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

test e and masteron are my favs, forget tren as it messes me up for ages after i come off it


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

I allways loved sustanon it really worked for me but it allways made my glutes hurt the day after the jab. It was so bad i couldnt bend over to put my socks on. Does anyone know why this was.


----------



## Wiseguy (Nov 29, 2008)

Usually,the pain comes from prop in it,depending on %of BA content mainly.


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

I had prop on its own mate and that was fine.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm way early in my gear career. I'm liking the old regulars though and can't see me needing much more for ages.

I like Sust, Test Enth, I like the odd test prop too for that instant feeling of hormone.

I just got some tren ace for my stash but won't use it for at least another couple of blasts.


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

great poll

see the top three stand out above the rest

test e sust and the old fathful dbol

N


----------



## miggy (Jan 11, 2009)

i love deca stacked with suston250


----------



## miggy (Jan 11, 2009)

im coming to the end of my 8weekl deca sust sust cycle and was thinking of going onto a cutting cycle of 50mg anavar an 50mg of winni for 6 weeks, should i take a break from the gear before i go onto this cycle????


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

iranian enanthate is the dogs b*ll*cks!!! also a big fan of sustanon


----------



## mart revive (Aug 26, 2008)

I am currently running test prop tren ace and masteron and getting very good clean gains. So they are currently my faves


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

sustanon 250+eq


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Love for Tren-enth + Test-enth for mass.


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

Going to swap my usual Sus for Test-Eth in my next cycle seeing as everyone is raving on about it  Will see how I get on!


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

im clean as a whistle


----------



## tonkman (Mar 30, 2009)

im currently taking dbol 25 mg a day on its own. i know people say to stack it but its my 1st dabble with roids so when i finish the course im gonna start test ethanate but was wandering whether 1 ml would be enough or would i need 2ml for it to be effective?


----------



## primer (Dec 26, 2008)

It seems the the Test from Iran rules. I seen more than one brand of test from Iran. Is one better than the others?


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

only ever had anadrol and sustanol prefered sus


----------



## Dandy-uk (Apr 12, 2009)

bloody hell there is so much what a poll  for me it has to be Tuna chicken beef pork lol


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

my fave gear has to be my black DC shoes with my faded fox jeans and my dark blue fox hoody:thumb:


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

3rd gear at about 5500rpm on full boost


----------



## testosterone1 (Jun 24, 2009)

My favourites are Test, Tren, Winny & HGH...STACKED! O YEA:bounce:


----------



## kevinmorris (Sep 22, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Cyp and EQ
> 
> But I never tried primo.
> 
> ...


Agree all the way mate..Id just swap the cyp for enth due to availability. The EQ or boldenone(by genesismeds) I find very good, its one of the very best long term quality builders.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Test enethate and anadrol, TNT next cycle though,which ive yet to try


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

test tren dbol best stack for mass on a diet same but lose the dbol add mast.

i love all gear i would run every thing at 1nc!


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

test e, oxy, tren...likeing the sound of this oxytest,is it water based or oil based?


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

only tried test e, deca and sus and dbol

so i would say test e,

i remember reading a steroid guide book (the type you get from the needle exchange freebie ), and init it said about a certain drug, cant remember the name but i was meant to be real good for muscle building a strenght....

i couldnt beleave it when i read it tho

it was something like

crystal/liquid ecstasy

or the date rape drug,

not 100% sure what it was does anybody know,


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

UK muscle man said:


> cant remember the name but i was meant to be real good for muscle building a strenght....
> 
> i couldnt beleave it when i read it tho
> 
> ...


I think you mean GHB (also known as liquid Ecstasy and GBH). Gamma-Hydroxybutyric acid.

Wiki link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamma-Hydroxybutyric_acid


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I think you mean GHB (also known as liquid Ecstasy and GBH). Gamma-Hydroxybutyric acid.
> 
> Wiki link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamma-Hydroxybutyric_acid


yeh that was it i think, according to the wiki page it elevate hgh,

anyone ever tried it? was it any good?


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

EQ And Tren Enth are no.1 for me

also rate test hypylate very highly


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Since my last cycle I have to say tren e and test e, simple but effective.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

D-bol, test E and primo injection, I'm very basic as you might see.


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 20, 2009)

test e is always a good solid gainer and you know where you are with it, painful at 300+ though - i dont believe for one min that apex make a 350... i like sus but is abit difficult to maintain even blood concentrations on long course with the different esthers imo. just as good making a prop/enan/decanoate mix if u ask me.. Cyp is hard to hold and cant dose it as high, bit tricky.

tren hex (parabolan) i thought was awesome, enanthate would be a cheaper and probably just as good on paper. no need for BB in tren which seems to be where the cough comes from, i'd always question quality if a bad cough is present..

test prop in eo is good for 150mg and super smooth, aways makes me strong.

deca always there, nice and solid, good at 300mg too..


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

test cyp , sust , test prop.

love it


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

Creatine, innit.


----------



## alty83 (Sep 23, 2008)

Dbol prop and npp! 8 weeks of this stuff, love it! U feel like an absolute pin cushion towards the end though ha!


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Test cyp or enth and some Tren ace do it for me.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Old Thread. :whistling:


----------



## Alex-2012 (Dec 10, 2009)

Its gota be D-BOL and SUST for me guys


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Wranglers and Nikes


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

IanStu said:


> Wranglers and Nikes


Cheapo! I am all about the designer gear!


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

Only had dianbol, winstrol tabs & jabs, deca, test E, test C and test deconate.

In my limited experience, I love test E. No sides and makes me horny as fook! :thumbup1:


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

wistrol and tren when dieting, but when iam bulking eq and test e do the job for me


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

any test and any tren or even all test and all tren combo's


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

primobolan and test prop is all anyone needs


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Slindog said:


> primobolan and test prop is all anyone needs


yeah ok then, you know it all :thumbup1:


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

What about anavar (oxandrolone) ?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i love test enan and masteron.... lurrvelly!!


----------



## jonesy86 (Nov 30, 2009)

IanStu said:


> Wranglers and Nikes


LMFAO! nice one


----------



## jonesy86 (Nov 30, 2009)

D-Bol n test e, all the way


----------



## SoreButtCheeks (Mar 23, 2009)

Test E and Dbol ( now that we have safe AIs )

S.B.C

Author of the SoreButtCheeks steroid blog.

( Google SoreButtCheeks to find it )


----------



## Bigredbolton (Jan 29, 2010)

injectable-test enthathnate & test prop

oral- Naposim


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

At the moment anything what I can afford (only doing a test/deca cycle at the moment) but hope to do a test/tren in the summer.


----------



## Shy Guy (Feb 17, 2010)

bulking: test cyp/eq/tren enth

cutting: test prop/tren ace

overall Tren is the best all rounder... mmmmm!!


----------



## beasyjay (Feb 26, 2009)

Before currant cycle would of gone with sust, until i finally hit some tren, wow. this stuff is strong.

Should do a least fave gear poll, deca dick is not fun!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

pro-chem one rip 200.


----------



## piggy (Dec 1, 2009)

test en and works best for me


----------



## piggy (Dec 1, 2009)

sorry i ment to put test en and deca


----------



## traps2010 (Jan 22, 2010)

im loving masteron at the moment!!


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

test and tren ace


----------



## elsid (Mar 4, 2010)

*****************


----------



## lessermortals (Oct 24, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> if you truly believe this then you are an idiot..


totally agree with you there mate:thumb:


----------



## nosusjoe (Mar 15, 2010)

tren all day. homebro


----------



## nosusjoe (Mar 15, 2010)

Jake H said:


> im clean as a whistle


 I believe it. :beer:


----------



## usnavyltcmdr (Feb 5, 2010)

Test cyp/masteron(enanthate ester)/ and anavar stack

don't know why cyp only seems to be used more in the US than UK


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

TopGear


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

love it all test dbol tren top 3, gh but not a steroid


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

I've used a ton, and nothing for me beats EQ for both cutting and bulking. I never go without it, unless my damn hematocrit levels are to high, then I donate blood!


----------



## Wes2009 (Apr 5, 2010)

I love test mixes T400 with tren great gains.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

steroids are not much cop without gh.


----------



## BenM (Sep 12, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> Sus with Deca for me however I have no comparision as I have only ever done 2 cycles of the same thing. I'm starting Test 400 so will see how that goes.


I recommend mixing the Test 400 with the Deca for an easier jabbing experience. :thumbup1:


----------



## kac (Jun 1, 2010)

test e @ equipose @ oxys for breakfast mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Test Enanthate all the way for me


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

mal said:


> steroids are not much cop without gh.


Absolutely not true at all.....I know many AAS users who have never used gh and their physiques are pretty fcuking awesome.....

I wouldn't have said that gh was that available in the 70's-80's but the top bb'ers seemed to look pretty sh!t hot imo anyway.....


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Robsta said:


> Absolutely not true at all.....I know many AAS users who have never used gh and their physiques are pretty fcuking awesome.....


couldnt agree more


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^x2^^^


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

winstrol alwasy works very well for me,i always use it as a base.

then add tren ace three times a week.

then chuck a little gh in eod and the results are pretty drastic.

i dont seem to bear well with high androgenic gears such as suss/cyp ect.they just blow me up and i end up with a face the size of a beach ball lol. :lol:


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

gotta be the tren love it at 350mgs a week plus anadrols!!and dbols!! infact i love them all!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

test n dbol..


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

masteron my tops never do stack without it


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Test E and Anavar work best for me.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

test e for bulk , winstol for cut


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

TEST ENTH base to all cycles it has to be a fave


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I voted for Test E, but that was before I ran a cycle of Test with Deca. Loved the addition of Deca.


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

OldMan said:


> Test E and Anavar work best for me.


My next cycle!


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

+ Anavar

- Dianabol


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

Boldenone + Test all the way.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Favourite oral has to be Turinabol. It's just a brilliant, low-sides nitrogen retention agent. Great on it's own, or as a kickstart to an injectible cycle. As a chemist, I can't understand why anyone would use dianabol anymore, when we have this V2.0, fixed-up, gyno-free version.

Test enanthate (or cypionate) is my favourite injectible.

My favourite prohormone / prosteroid is 1-AD. It's strong, dry, and non-methylated. The poor mans primobolan.

It stacks better with real test than with 4-AD (which is, frankly, rubbish). Because it doesn't hurt the liver, it can be used mid-cycle, bookended by a methylated oral kickstart and kickstop. You can add 1-AD to anything without adding to your liver enzyme burden.

It's a much safer way of getting 1-testosterone into your body than M-1T, and less painful than 1-Test cypionate injections, which are reputed to hurt like buggery.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Testosterone heptylate, never really heard this mentioned that much, untill this thread, better than Test E? Seems to get some votes early on. Have seen it from ROHM, never tried it though, any good?


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

You need to put veramone in that list


----------



## ttquatro1 (Feb 18, 2011)

can u still get parabolan . french wasnt it , used it in the 80s.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Love how primo orals have been voted twice lol...... the most biounavailable steriod to be made.

idiots.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

hendrix said:


> Testosterone heptylate, never really heard this mentioned that much, untill this thread, better than Test E? Seems to get some votes early on. Have seen it from ROHM, never tried it though, any good?


Virtually the same as Test E



crashcusion said:


> You need to put veramone in that list


Test Prop



ttquatro1 said:


> can u still get parabolan . french wasnt it , used it in the 80s.


Tren


----------



## stevolution (Apr 28, 2010)

test every cycle for me sometimes add tren aswell


----------



## doogie1981 (Mar 5, 2011)

oxymeth sus n test e r my cycle at moment gains r unreal hope they stay


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

I like the effect of masteron, is my preferred for the magic that has on me. I use it very , very sparingly to preserve the magic .

What I use are the usuals, bit of test with nandrolone, or boldenone, or tren.


----------



## Lintford (Sep 2, 2006)

Strong love for dianabol and test e in the poll!


----------



## Whimsical (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't know why you want to make me choose...

My favorite as always been "more"

And that goes for more than just Gear

:rockon:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Thai Dbol, **** loads of test...and tren thrown in for good measure


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fu*k me this was started in 2004 !!


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

top gear?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

tren a


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

Currently my 1st time using tren, im really impressed by it even on a cutting diet. Cant wait for jan so i can use again except as part of a bulk.


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

trenbolone/winstrol/test prop is my fav stack but my i like all test really


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sustax 400 & Dbol. Was super impressed with the Sustax tbh.


----------



## K1eran (Jan 9, 2011)

M-tren!


----------



## IHartGear (Dec 11, 2011)

I do a love for the oxy's can't beat em. :thumb:


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Eating semen.. and its natural, no pinning needed!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

test is king :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

x2



stone14 said:


> test is king :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> x2


And again lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

i love my x2`s


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I wouldn't be where I am today without creatine.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

IMO its hard to top parabolan


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

My frav gear is 16 on my push bike


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> IMO its hard to top parabolan


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

prope for me, also like anavar, hgh and tren but pope is always inthere nowadays


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

One Rip by PC without a doubt.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> prope for me, also like anavar, hgh and tren but *pope* is always inthere nowadays


Il have to look that one up,sound like you could be a god on that lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> Il have to look that one up,sound like you could be a god on that lol.


Think we need to invest in some of this Prope and Pope, Mal!!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Think we need to invest in some of this Prope and Pope, Mal!!!


sound awesome mate pml, i wonder what *easter* its attached to:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> sound awesome mate pml, i wonder what *easter* its attached to:lol:


Yeah or if i can have some chocolate!! :lol: oh wait... :confused1: that doesnt work. My bad!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I could eat chocolate now tbh,ive only eaten fish and broccoli and a few eggs today,my stomach

feels like errrrrrrr,and the dizziness is kicking in today,roll on tonight for the start of

the weekend binge!! woohoo....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> I could eat chocolate now tbh,ive only eaten fish and broccoli and a few eggs today,my stomach
> 
> feels like errrrrrrr,and the dizziness is kicking in today,roll on tonight for the start of
> 
> the weekend binge!! woohoo....


yeah....thanks for that, i wont be having a weekend binge :lol:

But i am doing a big home made curry for tomorrow nights cheat meal. Im dribbling!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yeah....thanks for that, i wont be having a weekend binge :lol:
> 
> But i am doing a big home made curry for tomorrow nights cheat meal. Im dribbling!!


hope you got som nan bread too dip in that curry! takes me 3 days to fill out,my cheat food is

cheerios and weetabix,and lots of it! need to head down supermarket and get some..

and some sweets:whistling:


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

test e deca


----------



## K1eran (Jan 9, 2011)

Dbol!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Test as a standalone, mixed with tren even better!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Fuking loving fusion pharmas test,tren,mast mix! Tren is an amazing drug!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Fuking loving fusion pharmas test,tren,mast mix! Tren is an amazing drug!


I got an abscess in my glute after pinning this. Must of been a contaminated vial


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

I got an abscess in my glute after pinning this. Must of been a contaminated vial


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Well can't be 100% but I'm very very clean when I jab things mate, make sure everything is 100% sterile.

I have used their stuff before to very good effect tho. In fact I think it was the test/tre/mast long ester stuff I got my best results off


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Dust in the air cant be stopped, yeah the bulkrip is brilliant stuff isnt it


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Might look into bulkrip myself one day only time iv ever ran Tren without horrible sides, i used Masteron along with the test & Tren so bulkrip would be ideal.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Im just at the end of my bulkrip cycle and i would reccomend it mate


----------



## Andy Y (Nov 22, 2010)

Anavar. primo and mast enanthate, !!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I take a designer steroid, it is basically:

4g of test

2g tren

with only strength, size and aggression as side effects, it also tans like MTII, increases desire and sexual ability and converts anything you eat into a 50p/30c/20f split inside. It also boosts IQ by 20 points.

I call it hard work.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

supertren and test 400


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Sorry to say it but there are people in this thread that were talking about what steroids they were taking like 6 years ago, and don't look any different now... Maybe they picked the wrong ones eh  haha


----------



## Akira (Nov 1, 2011)

Loving my Test-E and Deca cycle but I love the Var!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

None of the above just staying natty!


----------



## vodkalol (May 17, 2012)

Natty= small..unless your one of the 15% who is above normal genetics..


----------



## deanlee09 (Jul 9, 2012)

i have just started using juice , im 6ft 2 an 12 ,5st tried research but found alot of jaag information and some misleading i have been advised by the bloke in my gym on what to take which i have been doing now for 3 weeks but im not to sure its doing me good as i have had mixed reactions to what i am taking , i have been using test 400 & tri deca 300 with dianabol 10mg tablets to what do you guys think ??


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

legit virormone or testolic is prob my fave stuff...

best heavy androgen ive used was english sust (flat pack 5 amps) a few years ago...this stuff was like rocket fuel..2 of these babies was like 4 karachi ones....


----------



## matchat (Aug 13, 2012)

Test all the way


----------



## steve666 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am a tren and test fella ...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Using test, Tren , mast atm and loving it my favorite combo but next i think im just gonna run straight high dose test.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Never used gear, but if i ever do i'd go for test-e and anavar


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

I like good all stealth


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Tbol. Love it


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

my fave gear is 6th flat out in the 3rd lane


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Test is my absolute favorite gear stand alone or together with others , besides test should be included in every cycle as a basis.


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

tren with test.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Turinabol


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Test e with 4 wks dbol or anapolon if I want crazy strength


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

I dont use anything but test..have tried in the past,no noticable better results just more sides.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Test and Tren. What's better? :confused1:


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> Test and Tren. What's better? :confused1:


Test tren and deca


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Second gear, always the most fun


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dbol for me as its the only drug created for lifters .


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Tren as it was created on the 7th day


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Test 400 as a base. With eq or tren. Always a test base.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Noble ttm, despite dieting I've still packed on 3kg in the last 24 days.

Impressive stuff


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> Noble ttm, despite dieting I've still packed on 3kg in the last 24 days.
> 
> Impressive stuff


What dose pal?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

ollie321 said:


> What dose pal?


600 test, 300 tren hex, 500 mast e.


----------

